# Ah! February!



## CHasR (Dec 10, 2007)

The month of:

Bawdy, ribald songs by Purcell

ANYTHING by the Lawes Bros. (Wm + Henry)

Sibelius, if it snows...

Rameau's _Concerts _1-5

Violes, Violes and more Violes

Orpheus in the underworld (for Mardi Gras, of course)

and yes, some French folk music and hot NOLA jazz...



now how about you???


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Snow: Ravel's "Gaspard de la Nuit", "Miroirs", and Debussy's "Sunken Cathedral"
Rain: Telemann's Suite in A Minor, Corelli's Concerto Grossi and, yes, maybe some bawdy Purcell tunes 
Sun: Verdi's La Traviata
Dark, Stormy, Wintry, Religious Nights: Brahms' German Requiem and Verdi's Requiem

Mardi Gras (of course): Fats Domino, Dr. John, Randy Newman, and that oh-so-N'Awlins Robbie Robertson-penned classic, The Band's "The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down"


----------

